# Colnago has a new owner



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Posted without comment

"Abu Dhabi investment company, Chimera Investments LLC"

https://cyclingtips.com/2020/05/colnago-gets-a-new-owner/


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Not a good development. They compare it to Pinarello that moved all production out of Italy. The only Colnagos I'd consider buying are the Master or the latest C series (C-64). Everything else is made in Taiwan. The mystique of a storied Italian bike brand doesn't export along with its name to Taiwan.


----------

